# biken im Odenwald (DA)



## sanne (14. Februar 2002)

*Hallo,* 

bin neu in der Gegend und suche Leute die regelmäßig fahren, auf alle Fälle aber am Wochenende, im Sommer auch abends. 

Fahre Touren zwischen 30 und 60 km. Wege eigentlich alles, von Forststrassen bis Single-Trails. Asphalt weniger gerne.
Meistens von Darmstadt aus, da ich hier wohne, in Richtung Burg Frankenstein, Ober-Modau, Beerbach etc. Bin aber auch offen für andere Gegenden, z. B. würde mich noch das Felsenmeer oder der Melibocus interessieren!

Also meldet Euch, bis dahin

Sanne


----------



## GTPirate (14. Februar 2002)

Hi Sanne,

wenn du willst, kannst du dich gerne mir (und ab und zu einigen Freunden) anschließen. Bin erst vor 2 Wochen wieder zurück in die Heimat gezogen (Yippiee!!) und werde in den nächsten Tagen wieder damit beginnen, den Odenwald unsicher zu machen und mich in Form zu bringen, nachdem ich in Wiesbaden eine kleine Auszeit genommen habe.

Melde dich doch einfach mal; evtl. können wir ja was ausmachen.

C U then
Doc P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (15. Februar 2002)

Hi,

werde morgen nachmittag eine kleine runde ab DA innenstadt drehen: dachte so an böllenfalltor, ludwigshöhe, prinzenberg, papiermühle.... zum schluß zur burg hoch, in der rinne spass haben und was für die technik tun.

falls jemand mit will, ich schaue hier spätestens morgen mittag nochmal rein. treffpunkt könnte z.B. die BP tanke auf der Neckarstr. (heisst's da schon Heidelberger?) oder gleich am Böllenfalltor sein

Ansonsten sieht man (frau) sich vielleicht mal unterwegs. ihr erkennt mich an dem gift grünen met anaxagore auf dem kopf.

ps. muss mich morgen schonen wir haben sonntag spiel in quierschied


----------



## RaFoxx (28. Februar 2002)

Weil dus grade erwähnst: der Melibokus kann sowas von heimtückisch sein...
*sks-blechreste einsammel*
*knochenreib* 

Bin übrigens bald 18 und aus Da... ich fahr meistens Frankenstein und Melibokus, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, ihr "alten Leute"


----------



## wolven (4. März 2002)

Hallo DA-Radler,

auch ich werde jetze wohl wieder anfangen die Burg-Gegend unsicher zu machen. Viel weiter reicht es meist nisch, weil dann schon wieder der innere Schweinehund zur Umkehr bläst (noch).
Aber eventühl wird das ja anners, wenn man nisch mehr alleine fährt  

Also wenn's am Wochenende mal wieder losgehen soll, sacht Bescheid... Unner der Woche wird's bei mir meist 19 Uhr bis ich startbereit bin (SCH... Job), aber wenn's denn widder länger hell bleibt iss auch das kein Hindernis mehr.

P.S.: Hochzu binnisch besser als runnerzu.


----------



## foley (5. März 2002)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht´s aus mit dem Saisonstart? Seid ihr schon fleissig beim einrollen?
So langsam werde ich auch nervös, nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende wollte ich loslegen mit den ersten Kilometern. Hat sich unter euch schon eine Gruppe zusammengefunden die sich regelmässig trifft, wenn ja, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen.

Wo und wann trefft ihr euch? 

gruss
axel


----------



## ocp (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foley _
> *Hat sich unter euch schon eine Gruppe zusammengefunden die sich regelmässig trifft, wenn ja, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen.
> 
> Wo und wann trefft ihr euch?
> ...



könnte fast ne votec F7 gruppe werden    3 wären ja schon da... da können wir ja mal zusammen zur nächsten eisdiele fahrn  


timm


----------



## Backwoods (5. März 2002)

Hi foley,

is ja cool, zuerst dachte ich das ist ein witz weil jemand meinen nick benutzt. ich heiße auch axel und benutze sonst als nick foley, nur war der hier im ibc forum schon vergeben. jetzt lerne ich dich wenigstens mal kennen!

das jemand der den nick foley verwendet axel heisst ist ja kein wunder, dass du auch noch aus darmstadt kommst geht ja auch noch, aber dass wir beide F7 fahren gibts ja wohl nicht 

saisonstart gibts bei mir nicht ich fahr das ganze jahr meißt am wochenende vorausgesetzt ich muß nicht volleyball spielen oder bin skifahren. mir bleibt also entwerder der samstag oder der sonntag. 

nächstes wochenende haben wir unser letztes spiel in velmar und dann hab ich wieder mehr zeit zum biken. allerdings beginnt jetzt auch die skitourensaison für mich. unter der woche kann ich nur di und do (sonst training) und bevor es nicht bis min 1930 hell ist machts bei mir kein sinn. vor 1730 komme ich nie im leben los. deswegen fahre ich manchmal abends in der stadt.

wir haben hier öfter gepostet, getroffen haben wir uns bisher noch nie.  bei mir wäre der nächste termin der sonntag, auch wenn ich dann vielleicht etwas platt bin. momentan habe ich auch probleme mit dem sprunggelenk, aber biken geht besser laufen .

Du warst letztes wochenende nicht zufällig auf der burg oben? mit drei anderen.  ein F7 zwei C9 und ein santa cruz?


----------



## sanne (5. März 2002)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem es ja offensichtlich doch noch biker in DA gibt und alle nach einem Treffen fragen, könnten wir ja mal das Wochenende vom 16./17. März ins Auge fassen! Oder für eventuell abends.

Ich hoffe allerding, dass Ihr auch noch andere Bikes in Euer Votec-Klübchen aufnehmt.   

Also sagt doch einfach wann und wo!

Gruß
Sanne


----------



## wolven (5. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

WE 16./17. paßt soweit bei mir...
Genauer Zeitpunkt sollten wir uns nochmal Do. vor dem WE unterhalten (von wegen Wetteraussichten). Treffpunkt ?
Böllenfalltor ? TH ? Oder andere/bessere Vorschläge ?

Sacht an...


----------



## foley (6. März 2002)

Ein "Servus" an die Votec´ler und natürlich auch an alle anderen!

Is ja schon witzig, dass hier ein paar Votec F7 fahren, wir wissen halt was gut ist 

Nun zum Treffen: 
Also das WE 16./17. würde bei mir auch passen, Treffpunkt ist mir relativ egal, ich komme aus Ober-Ramstadt, von daher kein Problem! Mein Vorschlag wäre Böllenfaltorparkplatz! Aber wir können uns ja, so wie es wolven vorgeschlagen hat, nächste Woche nochmal kurzschließen bezüglich Tag, Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit.

@backwoods:
Tja, das ist schon ein Zufall, aber so ist das Leben - immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut!
Ja, ich war letztes WE auf der Burg, allerdings mit dem Auto - nur ´nen Cafe trinken . 
Da hab ich auch einen F7 Fahrer gesehen(Mattgrau), war das jemand von euch hier?

Gruss
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. März 2002)

@ foley

Mattgrau mit grünem anaxagore auf dem kopf war ich


----------



## foley (7. März 2002)

Hi Backwoods,

so sieht meins aus:


----------



## Backwoods (8. März 2002)

so so das war er wohl, der schönste tag des wochenendes, jedenfalls laut ben wettervogel (swr3). leider hab ich viel zu lang im büro rumgehangen

das wochenende 16/17 bin ich hoffentlich skifahren. da aber der sonntag jetzt auch ganz brauchbar werden soll werde ich am 10. eine runde biken. vieleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand zeit. aber nicht vor 14:00


----------



## foley (12. März 2002)

Und? Wie sieht´s aus am Wochenende, kriegen wir eine Truppe zusammen??

Gruss
Axel


----------



## comand (13. März 2002)

hallo alle miteinander....

falls ein treffen am 17.3. zustande kommen sollte bin ich auf jeden fall dabei, allerdings könnte ich erst so gegen 13:30. 

es ist ja mittlerweile bis ca. 18uhr hell, so das es ja kein problem sein sollte mal ein bisschen später loszufahren, da es morgens eh noch relativ kühl ist..

WE soll das wetter übrigens gut werden!!!

also in diesem sinne...

hoffe ich hör noch mal was von euch!

cu comand


----------



## wolven (13. März 2002)

Hallo erstmal,

also Sonntach käme mir auch entgegen, zeittechnisch binnisch flexibel. Nu also ma konkret Vorschlag für 
Sonntag 14 Uhr - Treffpunkt Parkplatz Böllenfalltor 

4 Stunden bis zum Ende des Tageslichts sollten erstmal reichen 
...zumal ich schon am Samstach mir die Kanne geben 'muss'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comand (13. März 2002)

alles klar ich bin dabei. 

14uhr paßt mir. 
wegen treffpunkt.

meinst du den böllenfalltorparkplatz von den lilien? (SV darmstadt 98) oder einen anderen...

bis sundag..

cu comand


----------



## wolven (13. März 2002)

Also Treffpunkt Böllenfalltor iss genau der PP am SV Darmstadt-Gelände (zu den Lilien) sein. Jedenpfalz der erste Parkplatz wemma DA verläßt in Richtung Mühltal/Nieder-Ramsch. Datt Ende der S-Bahn iss da ebenso kurz vorher.

Nieder-Ramstädter-Strasse als Richtung Darmstadt Ausgang => an der ARAL Tanke zur Linken vorbei und dann sieht mer schon den PP... und wir hamm latürnisch alle rote Rosen im Helmloch als Erkennungsmerkmal.


----------



## ocp (14. März 2002)

hi

hmm dieses wochenende is leider schlecht bei mir...demnächst gibts mal wieder diverse prüfungen  da bin ich bis ende märz noch ziemlich ausgebucht...
ausserdem bin ich zur zeit auch noch ziemlich unfit und komm wahrscheinlich keinen berg hoch  

naja, aber ab april wär ich dann auch mal dabei...

timm


----------



## foley (14. März 2002)

Servus!

Sonntag 14.00 Uhr, am Bölle, bin dabei! Jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt!
An was für eine Tour habt ihr so gedacht? is ja eigentlich egal, hauptsache wir haben "Spass in de Backe".

Also, wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## RaFoxx (14. März 2002)

Heydiho!
Bin zur Zeit noch etwas krank, und schalt mal noch ne Spur runter dieses Wochenende. Nächstes Mal bin ich dabei  

Euch viel Spass, lassts krachen


----------



## wolven (14. März 2002)

Salve,

wie lang weit schnell wohin ergibt sich wahrscheinlich von selbst, aber so als Saisoneinstieg und zum Abchecken der Gruppen-Leistungs-Homogenität kammer ja grob ersma die gute alte Burg Frankenstein ansteuern und dann sehen wieviel Körner noch übrisch sind. Habb auch über'n Winter wieder mit dem Training geschlampt und von daher erstmal auf 'Warmfahren' eingestellt...
Aber datt ergibt sich ja eh durch eine gewisse Gruppendynamik...

Denn erstema bis Sonntach...


----------



## Backwoods (15. März 2002)

Hallo allerseits,

hab mich dieses wochenende zum skifahren und snowboarden entschieden und werde mich nachher in die alpen aufmachen.

außerdem ist seit letztem wochenende mein schwingenlager arg ausgeleiert und ich will nicht das der dämpfer auch noch in den sack geht wenn ich so weiter gefahren wäre. hab das bike deswegen zum händler gebracht (garantie) und hab keine ahnung ob ich es heute wiederbekomme.

werde mich also rafoxx anschließen und bin das nächste mal dabei. vielleicht könnt ihr ja gleich für das wochenende 23/24 was ausmachen. wie wär's mit ner drei gipfel tour: straßenbahn nach alsbach und dann melibokus, felsberg, frankenstein

@ f7's hattet ihr schon probleme mit dem lager? wenn ja nach wieviel km - meins hat gerade mal 250 geschaft, aber eigentlich kann man die nachstellen. ist das öfter nötig?


----------



## lobo (15. März 2002)

Hi,

wir wollten am Sonntag Richtung Felsenmeer aufbrechen. Allerdings früher als 14:00 Uhr. Wer Interesse hat, einfach kurz melden.


----------



## foley (16. März 2002)

gude!

das wetter für unsere tour morgen scheint ja zu passen, hoffentlich! steh nicht so auf schlammschlachten 


@lobo
da war ich letzten sonntag erst, is verdammt viel los! zuviele spaziergänger die nerven! 

@backwoods
also mein lager macht noch keine probleme, allerdings ist das bike auch erst ein jahr alt. dafür geht mir meine scheibenbremse auf die nerven, die quietscht bei längeren abfahrten ganz schön!

ach, noch was! mir macht mein sattel ganz schön zu schaffen, ist der standardsattel von votec der mit ausgeliefert wird. entweder bin ich den winter über total verweichlicht oder der sattel is einfach nix für mich. was fahrt ihr so und was könnt ihr empfehlen? 

also, bis morgen!


----------



## lobo (16. März 2002)

Jo, kann ich mir vorstellen, daß da viel los war. Ich werd's ja morgen dann sehen. Richtung Frankenstein war letzten Sonntag auch einiges unterwegs. Bei dem Wetter zieht's halt jeden raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolven (17. März 2002)

Also ich bin um 14 Uhr am Böllenfalltor-PP wie abgesprochen, da ja command da zugesagt hat. Von wegen Sattel kann ich evtl weiterhelfen, da ich noch ein paar Modelle in petto habe:

Selle Italia File (CroMo), Cannondale, dann noch einen mit Aussparung in der Mitte (ziemlich komfortabel) und nochen Flite in silber/schwarz (war auf dem Cube mit drauf). Ich selbst fahre nen Flite TT... aber da kömmer ja heute auf der Tour mal schwätze und evtl. kannsde einfach mal 2 Sättel von mir probefahren (bringe ich beim nächsten Mal oder sonstwann mit).

Bis nachher denn...


----------



## comand (17. März 2002)

hi, 

war heute mal eine gelungene aktion. hoffe das wir das bald wieder mal wiederholen werden. 
vielleicht klappt es das nächste mal auch schon ein bisschen früher....

also, immer schön im sattel bleiben...

bis zum nächsten mal... 

cu comand


----------



## GTPirate (18. März 2002)

Hi,

also ich kann mich comand nur anschließen. Würde sagen, das war doch ein ganz angenehmer Auftakt in einen fetten Bike-Sommer. Hoffe, wir können darauf aufbauen und einen regelmäßigen Bike-Treff etablieren. Wäre doch ein feine Sache!

Also, in diesem Sinne...

...ab in die Rinne - aber nicht ganz so krank wie manche anderen "Leoparden" ;-)  

Doc P
aka GT Pirate

P.S Sanne, um so mehr Leute wir werden, umso angenehmer wird das Tempo! Damit du nicht ständig im 180-"iger"-Bereich bist, also bitte kräftig Werbung machen! ;-)


----------



## wolven (18. März 2002)

Moin zusammen,

fest steht: wer nisch dabei war hat watt verpaßt ! Herrliches Wetter und eigentlich wenig Verkehr (bis auf 'den Gipfel' der Burg Frankenstein - keine Sau auf dem Weg nach oben, aber PP proppevoll !) machte die Tour zum Genuss, wenn diese auch nisch wirklich eine 'Aufwärmrunde' war 

In jedem Fall macht das touren in der Gruppe nochmal soviel Spass und für die nächsten Treffs werden wir wohl Ziel und Profil der Tour auf die Teilnehmer von vorneherein noch besser anzupassen versuchen. Deshalb bei Interesse mal angeben watt gewünscht/üblicherweise gefahren wird - ohne sentimentales tiefstapeln  

Nächster Terminvorschlag:
Sonntag 24.03.02  Abfahrt: spätestens 14 Uhr, früher wäre besser, aber richtet sich immer nach den Teilnehmern
Dingfest gemacht wird der Termin dann wohl wieder Do./Fr. - von wegen Wettervorhersage.

Also meldet Euch zahlreich ...


----------



## foley (18. März 2002)

Also, ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen, die 1. Tour war meiner Meinung nach ein voller Erfolg. Hinzukommt natürlich das geniale Wetter am Wochenende, naja-jeder wie er´s verdient 
Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir nicht ein regelmässiges "Touren" installieren könnten. Der Anfang ist gemacht, jetzt liegt es nur an uns das ganze weiterzuführen und vielleicht auch ein bisschen Werbung dafür zu machen.

Also, bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## Backwoods (22. März 2002)

So, damit die sache hier nicht gleich am anfang wieder einschläft, ich hätte dieses wochenende viel zeit!! bin gerade  strohwittwer  

der sonntag soll vom wetter her etwas brauchbarer werden. 13:00 oder 14:00 wäre eine gute zeit. 

ich hätte bock auf eine dreigipfel tour: melibokus, felsenmeer, felsberg, frankenstein, anreise per auto oder besser mit straßenbahn nach alsbach an die endstation.

ansonsten können wir uns natürlich auch am böllenfalltor treffen und hier ne runde drehen.

samstag spätnachmittag bin ich warscheinlcih auf der burg.


----------



## andy1 (22. März 2002)

hmmmmmm, wer issn wir ?

Und vor allem ab woooo ?

andy


----------



## Backwoods (22. März 2002)

Wow , hast du ein fahradladen im keller?

Lies mal hier im forum die beiträge weiter oben, dann weist du wer "wir" sind.

ab wo: Böllenfalltor oder Straßenbahnhaltestelle oder gleich in alsbach oder auf'm alsbacher schloss.

erstmal abwarten wer sich noch so meldet!


----------



## andy1 (22. März 2002)

naja, der Keller ist schon voll...

Dreigipfeltour wär schon OK aber nach Alsbach braucht man kein Auto oder die Straßenbahn, wozu hat man ein Rad?
Kann natürlcih sein dass so ein  Fully ein eine verschärfte Erschwernis bei der "anreise" darstellt 

Hoffe dass es am WE mal besseres Wetter wird... hatte mich shcon auf ne Schönwettertour gefreut aber wenn überall noch die Nässe im Boden ist...

Mal schaun, kann leider sein dass ich am We nicht so die Zeit hab - aber es folgen ja noch weitere Wochenenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShirHac (22. März 2002)

Wenn das Wetter was taugt, werd ich, Dehejner und der Schoade (alles alteingesessene Alsbacher Biker) ne gemütliche Runde fahren. Eventuell kommen noch ein paar Hanauer dazu. Mich würd mal interessieren wer noch so von euch in unserem Revier biked... 

Ich ärger mich seit montag über das ABSOLUTE scheisswetter.

Sagt mal an, wer so alles am leben is!

Wer mehr wissen will: www.doktorbike.de


----------



## Backwoods (22. März 2002)

Anreise mit Fully ist kein Problem. Das problem liegt immer beim Fahrer ! 

Hatte beim lesen der Postings weiter oben so den Eindruck dass nicht alle so fürchterlich fit sind. Deswegen Straßenbahn. AUßerdem kan man dan ausschlafen weils langt wenn man so 1345 bis 1415 die bahn nimmt.

wer will kann natürlich nach alsbach biken. aber das dauert zeitlich oder ist tödlich langweilig.


----------



## Backwoods (22. März 2002)

@ShirHac

falls ihr euch auf sonntag vertagt sag mal bescheid, bei den darmstädtern tut sich ja bis jetzt recht wenig.

wann wollt ihr samstag los und wohin? wenn sich hier nix tut komm ich vielleicht nach alsbach.

doktorbike is übrigens ne gute seite, hab ich schon vor einer ewigkeit gefunden. die dreigipfeltour stammt von euch. ich fahre sie nur etwas verändert.


----------



## wolven (22. März 2002)

Moin zusammen,
also wie's aussieht werdisch's dieses WE wohl auch eher ruhig angehen lassen, da ich jetze immer noch im Büro hänge und kein Ende abzusehen iss. Deshalb werdisch maximal Sonntach radeln, aber noch unentschieden wann. Jedenfalls sieht's so aus als ob dieses WE Alsbach/Melibock angesacht sinn und da werdisch dann wohl auch 'absteigen'. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja zufällig irgendwo 'hochkeuchen' - Dunkelviolettes Super V mit silbernem Cube am Hinterrad... wahrscheinlich auch gegen 14 Uhr (Start voraussichtlich am ersten Parkplatz am Melibock), allerdings wohl keine 3 Gipfeltour (an diesem WE zumindest) - weil nisch so 'fürchterlich fit'


----------



## Backwoods (24. März 2002)

na endlich, das forum ist wieder online und das wetter wird als besser 

da ich meine zwei kumpels nicht zur dreigipfeltour überreden konnte bin ich um 1330 am böllenfalltor. vielleicht kommt ja doch noch jemand.

ansonsten einfach mal auf den grünen helm achten. wir fahren dann irgendwie zur burg.


----------



## ShirHac (24. März 2002)

Der Wald ist echt matschig. Die Hauptwege sind stellenweise von neuen Bachläufen (alsbacher schloss, richtung görschel) überzogen und verwaschen... auf anderen sind dezimetertiefe matschkuhlen... aufn meli haben wirs ganz gut geschafft vom alsbacher schloss aus über den normalen weg bis zur försterdörreiche, aber richtung auerbacher, dann wieder runter wurds arg dreckig. die fittesten waren wir auch ned gestern - war schweinekalt bei 12 Grad im Tal. Heute lass ich mal ausfallen zwecks freundin knuddeln. morgenmittag werd ich mich wohl noch mal aufs Bikes schwingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (24. März 2002)

war doch ne geile tour heute, aber doch frischer als ich dachte.  matschig wurde es auch erst hinten in der modau, wo's wieder zum frankestein hoch geht, dafür aber richtig.

einer war noch am böllenfalltor, den hatte jemand aus dem forum hier angemailt? gelbes hot chilli x-rage mit gs4. kennt den jemand? hab leider vergessen nach dem namen zu fragen.

wir sind zu viert über verschiednene singletrails zur burg hoch und dann zu dritt 2x die rinne runter.

leider ist mein hinterbau jetzt schon wieder im sack  

über ostern werde ich zwecks skitour in die alpen fahren, bin also erst in zwei wochen wieder dabei, vorausgesetzt die kriegen mein bike mal gescheit auf die reihe. 

werde jetzt gleich mal im internet die hot chili teile ansehen, aber die brechen angeblich ziemlich oft .


----------



## andy1 (29. März 2002)

falls jemand jetzt Samstag biken will:
hab ne Mail bekommen von einem Kumpel (Detlef) bekommen dass sich so einige treffen zum Biken (so mittelhart denke ich).
Der trommelt öfter ein paar Leute zusammen, wird immer lustig.

Sicher wärs nicht schlecht wenn noch einige dazukommen würden.

Treffpunkt ist 13 Uhr Böllenfalltor (nehme an hinten in der Kurve wo es raus nach Oberramstadt geht)

Leider werde ich wohl nicht dabei sein können erst Rennrad fahrn, dann Retrobikes-Bikertreffen auf der Wiese bei Wiesbaden!
die zelten da von FR bis Mo:

Einfach mal schaun im Forum bei Classic-Bikes und

"Biken, Saufen Tiere Grillen" !!! 

Retrobike ist nicht unbedingt Pflicht, hauptsache hinkommen + Spass haben.
Da können auch Leute ohne Bikes hinkommen oder sogar (!) mit Fullys!


----------



## Dr.Looping (12. Juli 2002)

Hi ihr alle, 

gibts unter euch keinen, den man auch unter der Woche mal am Felsenmeer treffen kann? Würd mich freuen, wenn sich mal jemand melden würde, der Lust hat ein bißchen rumzugurken.


Grüße

Tommy


----------



## Haddock (13. Juli 2002)

@Tommy,
warum nicht?
Komme aus Lindenfels und bin öfter - auch unter der Woche am Felsenmehr. Immer so zwischen 19:00 - und 20:30 Uhr.
Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## Dr.Looping (14. Juli 2002)

Naja das ist verdammt spät....ich muss ja von da oben aus dann noch mim Bike nach Einhausen wenn dir das was sagt! einhausen liegt bei Lorsch! Wie fit bist du denn? Bin erst beim einsteigen in die Bikeszene


----------

